# C7A2



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2012)

I have a brain fart right now. But can someone tell me how long the hand guards are on the C7A2? 12" or 20"? 

Thanks in advance for the million dollar question,
Regards,
TN


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Apr 2012)

TN said:
			
		

> I have a brain fart right now. But can someone tell me how long the hand guards are on the C7A2? 12" or 20"?
> 
> Thanks in advance for the million dollar question,
> Regards,
> TN



Since the only difference in the A1 and A2 is the furniture and the buts, both are 20" barrels......if that helps.......


----------



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2012)

Thanks old room mate...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Apr 2012)

No problem


----------



## MikeL (6 Apr 2012)

12 inches


----------



## NavyShooter (28 Apr 2012)

Barrel length is 20 inches.

Handguards are 12 inches.


----------

